# Wheel arches....your help needed



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I need some advice on the best way to clean wheel arches.

I detail both my husband's car (Freelander 2 4 x 4) and my own (Tigra convertible). My problem is I can't get to the wheel arches very well on my car as the gap between the tyre and the arch is very small. I have an OXO set of wheel brushes (one for spokes, one for front face and one for tyres/arches) which I use on both cars). Would a wheel schmitt clean the wheel arches or do I need something else? A brush is too big to fit in the gap.

The second problem is that the spoke brush that I use can't get between the spokes on my husband's car because of his brakes. I need something smaller but not sure what or where to get it from. Can you offer any suggestions. Also when I clean the wheel arches on the Freelander with the brush it cleans it okay but when rinsed the finish isn't to my satisfaction - where am I going wrong?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi, I use Megs APC with a Megs foaming head for the bottle which makes the APC stick really well to the arches. 

Mine don't get too bad, as I clean them weekly, so once I have Foamed them with the APC, I'll do the wheels etc... then when I come to do my pre-wash, I foam the car via a HD Foam gun, I'll foam up the arches at the same time, by time I rinse the foam off, the arches are normally perfect. I have a wheel shmitt and find it really good, works very well on my wheels and I'm sure it would be good on the arches too.

You may need some how to agitate the APC / foam on your arches if they are not that clean.

Lastly, if the arches are plastic, and nor carpet, then you will see a massive difference by dressing them. I use AG Vinyl & Rubber on my other car for this, which is a simple spray and leave product, but it does give them a great factory look :thumb:



Thomas


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> My problem is I can't get to the wheel arches very well on my car as the gap between the tyre and the arch is very small.


Thomas has given you some sound advice! :thumb:

For better access, you could jack the car up (and stick an axle stand under the car). You might not even have to take the wheel off. This should give you enough room to get the arches scrubbed and dressed.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Might depend on what the arches are lined with eg plastic liners, fabric or underseal. On my CRV they are underseal and pretty much impossible to get looking remotely clean. i think the stuff is actually stained from mud etc.

Toilet brush might be your friend with arches - find it quite easy to squeeze in over the wheel and cleans well. Nt sure what wheels you have on the Landy but the EZ Wheel brush crushes down VERY small and gets into all the nooks and crannies on all the wheels I've tried it on. It is also very bendy so you can bend it to a shape so that it will hook around spokes without needing to go into the brake area. I can get this round the arms of my CRV alloys even where the caliper is right behind them. Highly recommended and good quality. :thumb:

Otherwise the above advice sounds good. i dont clean my arches every time but do give them a good foaming when I foam up the car at the start. On my other cars I PW the arches but have found that any kind of pressure removes the underseal so just gently rinse them on the CRV.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Blueberry said:


> The second problem is that the spoke brush that I use can't get between the spokes on my husband's car because of his brakes. I need something smaller but not sure what or where to get it from. .


Try the RACEGLAZE wheel brush, its quite long & thin enough to fit the caliper/rim gap.

Its bristles arent too long like the megs one either, so no splatter on pulling it out..


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Is'nt there a danger you might remove underseal if you wash with an APC each week?


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Doesn't that depend on what type of material the underseal is? As far as I know APC is made for interior and since the underseal is usually either plastic or fabric it shouldn't do any harm... But I am by no means an intellect in this regard...


----------



## pogo (Oct 21, 2007)

tbh i usually take the wheels off and do it properly ,i use GUNK engine degreaser and a sponge as if you leave the gunk to break down the dirt for 5-10 mins then its easy to wipe away mind you it comes away better with a jet wash lol mind and clean the inside of your wheels too


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all your tips guys. This has given me lots of ideas - I can feel the need to spend some more money:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

pogo said:


> tbh i usually take the wheels off and do it properly ,i use GUNK engine degreaser and a sponge as if you leave the gunk to break down the dirt for 5-10 mins then its easy to wipe away mind you it comes away better with a jet wash lol mind and clean the inside of your wheels too


I have some GUNK engine degreaser so I will try some of that too.

As a woman (and I wait for all the comments to flood in now), I haven't the faintest idea how to take the wheels off:wall:

Well I obviously know the basics but having never used a jack in my life I would not feel confident doing it ..... but maybe its a good time to learn.

I may get my other half to show me, one of these days. I think its the only way to get truly clean wheels and arches and especially with winter approaching.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I would suggest keeping a brush and a sponge just for the arches as they usually harbour lots of grit and you don't want to be rubbing that into your wheels!

If you do a major clean in the arches (removing the wheels) then dress them with something like Meguiars All Season Dressing when dry. Instead of faded grey plastic arch liners you will find a nice matt black as new finish. Clean and protect both sides of the wheels whilst they are off the car. In future both the wheels and arches will be much easier to clean thanks to the dressing/protection you have applied.

I find that now I have done the above most dirt comes off both the wheels and arches with a foam and high pressure rinse. Just needs a light wipe over with a sponge to finish the arches off before foaming the rest of the car.

The All Season Dressing is also superb in the engine bay:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> I have some GUNK engine degreaser so I will try some of that too.
> 
> As a woman (and I wait for all the comments to flood in now), I haven't the faintest idea how to take the wheels off:wall:
> 
> ...


Just remember safety - far too many people take unnecessary risks when doing this - often without realising.

Always have chocks in front of the remaining wheels and ALWAYS use an axle stand correctly set up in the area you are working. I have seen the results of 2 cars falling off jacks with no safety precautions - 1 near fatality and 1 badly damaged car.... 

If you plan to do this its probably worth getting a trolley jack as it makes the process much easier, but they still need the above as well. It isnt always obvious where to jack your car up underneath as well, so worth carefully checking your owners manual for the precise points. Much of modern cars underbody will not safely support the car - especially on a heavy car like the Frelander - my owners manual clearly shows points for the included jack and also specific points for a trolley jack :thumb:

Dont want to put you off what is a simply task, but these are often the ones people dont pay enough attention to.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

You'll get better access buy turning the front wheels one way (to full lock,easy if you've PAS) cleaning the arches with the brush/APC method,then turning the other,(full lock) and repeat the brush/APC.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Just remember safety - far too many people take unnecessary risks when doing this - often without realising.
> 
> Always have chocks in front of the remaining wheels and ALWAYS use an axle stand correctly set up in the area you are working. I have seen the results of 2 cars falling off jacks with no safety precautions - 1 near fatality and 1 badly damaged car....
> 
> ...


As he says! :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the warning. I will take care when I come to do it. Hubby is very sensible anyway so he would look after me....... or would he ....?????!!!!! 

That's a good tip too Mr Concours - hadn't thought of that - thanks:thumb:


----------



## PT Cruiser (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is how I clean my arches.

With the wheels in a straight line, I first pressure wash everything I can reach. After that I use a pump sprayer to spray Pb's Apc diltuted 15:1 on to the arches. 
I then turn the wheels to the right and start cleaning the arches. I use some dish-washing brushes. I find they are easy to use, gentle enough to use with confident, harsh enough when needed and they are cheap. If I couldn't reach the complete arche with the pump sprayer, this is a good chance to add APC diluion. Then brushing, then pressure rinsing first and makking sure all APC has been rinsed using a normal hose.
Same proces when wheels are turned left.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

A couple of times a year and before a show etc I do the full axle stand and under carriage detail routine - Megs APC, AG Engine and Machine Cleaner etc.

Guide I did a while ago on here - my methods may have changed a bit since but the basics are there:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=899

Week to week I use the above full lock method, some old mitts and even dreaded yellow sponges and a variety of brushes to clean arches and wheel inners. Soap and water is normally enough if the areas have been wheel protected during the big wheels off part above. Megs APC seems to be all I need if they have got very grimey.

I dry them the best I can using a AG Chamois and dress plastics on the reachable parts with AG Bumper care and Spray AG Vinyl on Rubber on the other areas.

If time allows for time a in between type afair I use a trolley to jack the car up allowing the wheels to be rotated and better access to the arches using the above method.

Just got one of these and it is spot on:

http://www.k300performance.co.uk/michelin-racing-jack.htm


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought a very similar (if not identical) jack about 2 weeks ago off of fleabay.

Was about 80 notes if memory serves.

Managed to support 7 series no problem :thumb:


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

For cleaning the arches i use a brush from a dustpan & brush set 99p from Tesco, I have many brushes & find this the best,its very narrow.
I am able to put the brush into the arch liner from the ground below the car & move thebrusharound the arch scrubbing as i go, using the Gilmore to apply plenty of soap.









normally the brush is inside the arch not near the paintwork, the handle is long enough to clean most of the arch.









The brush is also great for the tyres, would have thought great for 4x4 tyres.

My gap between tyre & arch is also very small & this is the best method ive found yet, all of my other brushes dont really fit all the way around the arch, tried bog, wheel, sill, arch brushes nothing fits

The best way is to remove the wheel, but i dont want to do that every week, so this brush suits me well.


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

i would have to say that megs APC is great for getting the plastic liner of the arches clean. and to keep them clean and prevent dirt from clinging onto it as easy, a bit of back to black or tyre dressing on the liner


----------

